# Help with G6 2005ax



## duke123 (Jul 3, 2012)

i have a budget of 35k and after some browsing i have decided to go for Hp Pavillion G6 2005ax...

1)where to buy??
infibeam offers at 32k while flipkart offers at 33.4k...or should i go for local dealers...is it safe to buy online...

2)i am a low gamer interested in CS and GTA..will counter strike global offensive  and GTA5 run with this laptop with medium settings...

i am also planning to buy  a gaming mouse Logitech G400

again infibeam offers @ 1665 while flipkart @ 1840 which one to choose..

3)if i go with infibeam i have some xtra bucks..i am thinking of buying a 4GB DDR3 2*800Mhz and insert it to slot 2...is 4GB sufficient or is it better to add 4GB more..if yes suggest me some suitable rams..

4)Hp had given an additional 1 year warranty for 1113rs..but in the site its written that it is valid for purchases before june 30 th only...is there any chance to get extended warranty offer again..if i can get extended warranty offer i should avoid RAM or MOUSE...


----------



## dashing.sujay (Jul 3, 2012)

1) infibeam

2) -do-

3) 4GB should be suffcient

4) Depends on you. Apps will be there consuming more than 4GB, but that's future (there are some already), and also your purpose, like BF3 @high settings benefits from 8GB RAM.


----------



## coderunknown (Jul 3, 2012)

stick to 4GB ram. BF3 is extremely heavy. doubt it'll run properly at high.


----------



## anoopjylive (Jul 5, 2012)

duke123 said:


> i have a budget of 35k and after some browsing i have decided to go for Hp Pavillion G6 2005ax...
> 
> 1)where to buy??
> infibeam offers at 32k while flipkart offers at 33.4k...or should i go for local dealers...is it safe to buy online...



If you are from Delhi i suggest buying from local stores.Also online purchases are safe.But prices might be a bit high compared to local stores( of course only after some bargaining).Also flipkart will offer you the best services and superfast delivery, but at a price premium compared to other online stores.Regardless infibeam is good too..Between i am plaaning to get the lappy today from Delhi Nehru Place market.Got a quote of 31300-31200 with HP leather lines backpack+ some softwares + MTS/ TATA Photon dongle.Will try to get for 31000.Also the guy told me i will get accidental damage warranty for one year and on site 1 year warranty.Is it standard or any offer?     Anyway its cool.



duke123 said:


> 2)i am a low gamer interested in CS and GTA..will counter strike global offensive  and GTA5 run with this laptop with medium settings...


Yea definintely.You can count on it.Also this one's a total bang for the buck 



duke123 said:


> 4)Hp had given an additional 1 year warranty for 1113rs..but in the site its written that it is valid for purchases before june 30 th only...is there any chance to get extended warranty offer again..if i can get extended warranty offer i should avoid RAM or MOUSE...


I guess no way.I too ran late.I had been planning to buy this one since later last month.But then i decided to wait for some expert suggestions and also there was some delay in the cash..   And now i just gave HP customer care a call just to find out that i am out of luck.It was available only till June 30th.No options whatsoever available to get the redemption offer.Now i can either go for the 2 year extended program for 6500+ taxes or 1 year extended program for 4000+ taxes.Guess i just lost by a few seconds..  Anyway I am going today and will get it today itself.Gonna buy a cooling pad,some pendrive,external HDD, Surge protectors etc.


----------



## nikku_hot123 (Jul 5, 2012)

^^31 k only HP quoted me 31895/= in kerala. And local stores ate quoting at 33k. Should i go for infibeam?


----------



## far (Jul 5, 2012)

If Hp quoting 31895 ..why would you want to go with infibeam?...

Hp you can get the laptop right away.. u need to wait inf you order online...
your choice.


----------



## duke123 (Jul 5, 2012)

nikku_hot123 said:


> ^^31 k only HP quoted me 31895/= in kerala. And local stores ate quoting at 33k. Should i go for infibeam?



actually i am also from kerala(calicut)...which showroo you enquired..
infibeam gives a  bag...is there any goodies from Hp??

guess i a going with infibeam........


----------



## nikku_hot123 (Jul 5, 2012)

That price is without tax and i enquired in showroom of calicut.i am from kannur but i don't remember name i just asked hp customer care and they suggested their name.


----------



## anoopjylive (Jul 5, 2012)

The best option would be to buy from local stores (with TIN no and a valid tax paid bill) or HP stores.But if there's a considerable difference in prices get it from online stores for sure.Afterall we are customers and go for the best deal always  .Anyway you will get hp warranty and original machine if you buy from credible online stores.
One last piece of advice: If you are buying from local stores insist on getting a sealed packed laptop.


----------



## sanjoy.bose (Jul 5, 2012)

anoopjylive said:


> One last piece of advice: If you are buying from local stores insist on getting a sealed packed laptop.



^+1. Yesterday I went a local store and the salesman opened a sealed pack of HP to just show a person to 'feel' it  The guy hadn't took it but the salesman keep the seal rejoined as it is. He opened it from the back side! So look over the packs carefully and check properly when you buy...


----------



## anoopjylive (Jul 5, 2012)

sanjoy.bose said:


> ^+1. Yesterday I went a local store and the salesman opened a sealed pack of HP to just show a person to 'feel' it  The guy hadn't took it but the salesman keep the seal rejoined as it is. He opened it from the back side! So look over the packs carefully and check properly when you buy...


Some salesmen are too clever. I insisted about the sealed pack and got a sealed pack anyway.I checked the nook and corners of the box and was convinced.Also the store i bought from, they had a demo piece of the g6-2005AX.I think they have demo for almost every model they sell.So many demo pieces in their store.


----------



## duke123 (Jul 6, 2012)

nikku_hot123 said:


> That price is without tax and i enquired in showroom of calicut.i am from kannur but i don't remember name i just asked hp customer care and they suggested their name.



i am going with infibeam.will order by the end of this month...can save 1000rs


----------

